# I miss Eastenders and Emmerdale - any help



## paulmarkf (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi, we moved here to Saskatoon nearly 7 months ago, the TV is pretty poor over here and the adverts are a disgrace.....
In the last 6 weeks, not being a computer buff, we have discovered that by connecting to a UK Vpn connection we are able to watch the programmes that we really miss, however we have tried out a few different companies and they are a little dicey to say the least, does anybody know of a good company that has a good set up and that will not infect my computer.
Many thanks
Cazzy


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

paulmarkf said:


> Hi, we moved here to Saskatoon nearly 7 months ago, the TV is pretty poor over here and the adverts are a disgrace.....
> In the last 6 weeks, not being a computer buff, we have discovered that by connecting to a UK Vpn connection we are able to watch the programmes that we really miss, however we have tried out a few different companies and they are a little dicey to say the least, does anybody know of a good company that has a good set up and that will not infect my computer.
> Many thanks
> Cazzy


It seems to me to be a contradiction in terms. TV here is pretty poor but you miss Emmerdale and EastEnders. lol.

I use a service called Global TV Access and have done for well over a year now. I find it excellent and they are quick to respond if I have any problems. It costs, depending on exchange rate about $20 monthly.
www.globaltvaccess.com


----------



## paulmarkf (Jul 17, 2009)

Although my Hubby would probably agree with your first statement, 
he is missing the better TV than what is offered here in Canada, many thanks
Cazzy


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Good grief! Why not explore this wonderful coutry instead of sitting in front of the haunted goldfish bowl.
All 'soaps' are crap anyway.

OK - my opinion only!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

MandyB said:


> Good grief! Why not explore this wonderful coutry instead of sitting in front of the haunted goldfish bowl.
> All 'soaps' are crap anyway.
> 
> OK - my opinion only!


I think all TV is crap! I lived in the UK for 4 years and thought the TV was crap. I missed the shows from Canada that I thought were good. Then I lived in Shanghai, China and now in the UAE and it's still crap.

Then I realized - all TV is crap - it's mind pollution, IMO. So I haven't watched TV in nearly 2 years and I don't miss it at all


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

nola said:


> I think all TV is crap! I lived in the UK for 4 years and thought the TV was crap. I missed the shows from Canada that I thought were good. Then I lived in Shanghai, China and now in the UAE and it's still crap.
> 
> Then I realized - all TV is crap - it's mind pollution, IMO. So I haven't watched TV in nearly 2 years and I don't miss it at all


Very helpful postings by you and MandyB....... and I don't think.


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> It seems to me to be a contradiction in terms. TV here is pretty poor but you miss Emmerdale and EastEnders. lol.
> 
> I use a service called Global TV Access and have done for well over a year now. I find it excellent and they are quick to respond if I have any problems. It costs, depending on exchange rate about $20 monthly.
> www.globaltvaccess.com


If you are really desperate then CBC has Coronation Street on a lot, you can also get BBC Canada for a bit of a UK fix - but we have found we dont miss any of the TV at all - there is so much else to do!


----------

